# Drooling?????



## NigerianGirl

My friend has a little Nigerian who has started drooling fiercely she has given her charcole in case its from any poisons Norametrican (however that is spelled  ) and Electrolytes. She has recently been wormed and she has just recently started doing this. Any thoughts,comments,or help??? please


----------



## toth boer goats

Is she bloated?

Does she have feed stuck in her throat?

What color is the drool? 

Is it foamy or?

Is she slightly paralyzed on one side?

How old?


----------



## KW Farms

If the doe looks to be in serious trouble...i'd recommend having a vet look at her asap. She might be poisoned or choking or maybe something else...I think if she really looks like there is a problem...my best advice would be to see a vet. :hug:


----------



## NigerianGirl

thank you we think she probably got some mold in something she ate. we are treating her now thanks i just hope she does better


----------



## NigerianGirl

No she is not bloating, i didnt think about having feed stuck in her throat well have to check, her drool is normal colored it doesnt seem to be foamy or anything, and she doesnt act like she is paralyzed she is just acting a little bit slower than normal, and she is yearling. 

she was sold to a lady who said she had 5 acres fenced in and had raised goats before and knew what she was doing but come to find out she barley had a 100 ft fenced in and wasnt getting any grain and had no grass in her pin. after getting her back we have let them eat as much as they want of the grain. along with hay and grazing. could the sudden amount of food being placed in front of her be a cause?

and we plan on taking her to the vet if the medicine doesnt kick in and help.


----------



## nancy d

Yes, grain could certainly be the culprit if she has eaten too much of it & not used to those amounts.
It's a delicate balance. Feed the rumen not the goat. They can & will eat to dangerous levels.


----------



## NigerianGirl

thanks now one last question. what do i do about it?


----------



## toth boer goats

Not to feed any grain ...until she is back to normal ...when you want to start grain again.. do it gradually. Goats need hay for roughage... make sure ....she has lose salts and minerals with copper in it... free choice baking soda...

She will need probiotic paste for Ruminant...and I would give her a shot of Fortified b vit B complex as well..... 

I also recommend though... to get her to a vet....


----------



## KW Farms

How's she doing?


----------



## NigerianGirl

she isnt doing worse but she isnt doing a whole lot better i think she may be taking her to the vet today


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug: ray:


----------



## NigerianGirl

the only vet around is not a "goat" vet i guess you would say they werent all that good with her. they said they think its rabies and the only way to test is to get a brain sample so i guess basically if she makes it we will be amazed because the vet said she couldnt do anything


----------



## Goober

She sounds a bit like one of my goats did, mine died, I never figured out what it was. 8 months old, I had recently dewormed her with Albendazole. Went out and found her drooling. She didn't look or feel bloated. She(wanted to eat, but had trouble swallowing. I separated her out, over the next 36 hours she progressed to circling, unable (or unwilling) to stand, and then passed. I had made sure to hydrate and medicate her, but it didn't help. After she died, I took a quick look, and her rumen was totally filled with half chewed leaves and things. She had not been chewing cud, but she would occasionally burp, and I could feel some rumen movement, so she wasn't bloated. But she had NOTHING in the rest of her bowels. So something happened that either shut down the peristalic movements of her gut or something. Like I said, she still had a desire to eat, but had extreme difficulty with swallowing. I highly doubt that she had rabies, she was living with 4 pregnant does and an LGD, hadn't had any known iinjuries. Just don't know.

Did your goat make it?


----------



## NigerianGirl

i wish i could say she made it, but she didn't the weird thing is the way you were talking about your goat sounded like it could have been her if i didnt know any better im sorry about your goat i can relate to how you feel. thanks for trying and for the help through this. i couldn't tell you just how much it helped just knowing someone else is hoping she makes it and her owner was just devistated about it. thanks again for all of your help all of you.


----------



## Goober

I'm sorry, for both you and your friend. If she is thinking that she should have done something else, I don't think there is anything that could be done, by the time mine starting acting bad, I think it was too late already. And hers sounds just the same. But I am very sorry, give her an extra hug.


----------



## NigerianGirl

thanks i will


----------



## toth boer goats

I am very sorry....  :hug:


----------

